# One of my best finds ever



## Al33 (May 10, 2012)

Found this one recently near the Savannah River.  One ear missing but it is still sharp. I was very excited to find it.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2012)

Now ain`t that a purty!


----------



## pstrahin (May 10, 2012)

That is a good find.


----------



## Redbow (May 10, 2012)

Whoever made that point knew a little about Knapping..Very pretty work....


----------



## blood on the ground (May 10, 2012)

Awesome


----------



## Al33 (May 10, 2012)

Whataya think? Atlatl point, knife blade, spear???

Any opinions on what kind of material it is made from? I suspect it was cooked rock but not certain.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 10, 2012)

Cooked Allendale chert, maybe? I`d hazard a guess and say dart point.


----------



## Danny Leigh (May 10, 2012)

NICE!!! Great pictures as well, Al!


----------



## Willjo (May 10, 2012)

Nice Allendale point, Al. We find a lot of those where they were making Allendale blades. It seems like they used a lot of them for knives. It is the Allendale formation Brier creek varity.


----------



## jcinpc (May 10, 2012)

hard to say with that base like that, almost a duval look to it


----------



## Jake Allen (May 11, 2012)

Wow!
What a find.


----------



## whossbows (May 11, 2012)

tie it on a shaft and shoot something


----------



## chehawknapper (May 11, 2012)

Looks like heat treated briar creek/allendale chert atlatl point.


----------



## runswithbeer (May 12, 2012)

i agree with wiljo looks like an allendale to me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 12, 2012)

Nice find !!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 13, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## walkinboss01 (May 13, 2012)

Wow!! That's a nice find. Congrats.


----------



## rapid fire (May 18, 2012)

Very nice find Mr. Al


----------



## TNGIRL (May 22, 2012)

look at how thin that is!!!!cool Al!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (May 22, 2012)

Thats one sweet find Al,beauty for sure....congrats!!!If your ever interested i know someone that could repair the ear for you.....I leave mine just like they are though and yours is fine just like it is and I'd be proud to have found it,just throwing that out there.


----------



## jerry russell (May 27, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------

